# Rapido Centre Stop Light



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I intend to mount my reversing camera immediately below my centre stop light - on closer examination I can't see any obvious means of removing the lens cover - any clues/advice ?? -see piccy below


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be one of those pop-out ones using a small screwdriver or there could be fixing screws inside a roof locker.

Different 'van, but I actually drilled the cable hole for my reversing cam behind the brake light and used a short run of cable to link the camera.
This way the hole gets further protection from the elements.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Spacey

Thanks for that -hopefully it is 'pop -out' - I'll have a closer shufty once the temperature goes up a bit !


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rapido Centre Stoplight -Complete Assembly*

Mystery solved - after locating 4 fixing screws on the inside of the van behind a locker back panel and loosening and tapping gently the complete assembly comes out of a recess cut in the rear skin - no makers name or part number on the unit and a flying pigtail goes into the van for powering up via the rear stop lights. - see piccy below - igonre temporary tape - fitted to ensure it didn't fall away when I tapped it loose from the inside


----------

